# Which type of Regulator?



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I am getting pressurized CO2 next month and have been browsing regulators. I would like one that has a timer. I was looking at the one made by aquariumplants.com without the led box. I have looked at Griggs regulator, but to be honest I have NO idea what i should be looking for in any of this. Is CO2 tubing the same as the airline tubing you can get at the LPS? Also while im thinking about it, how long could you predict a 5lb tank last on a 26g? My friends 10g lasts for over a year on a 90g.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

GeminiPrincess said:


> I am getting pressurized CO2 next month and have been browsing regulators. I would like one that has a timer. I was looking at the one made by aquariumplants.com without the led box. I have looked at Griggs regulator, but to be honest I have NO idea what i should be looking for in any of this. Is CO2 tubing the same as the airline tubing you can get at the LPS? Also while im thinking about it, how long could you predict a 5lb tank last on a 26g? My friends 10g lasts for over a year on a 90g.


Victor may be one the best ones you can find. You can also find complete setups from JBL or Milwaukee that come complete with the solenoid, bubble counter and needle valve. It's really going to come down to pricing. If you're just getting started, Rex is a good place to go for a complete unit. You could check Big Al's Online and get a cheaper model as well.

As for the tubing, they aren't the same. Regular airline tubing will eventually corrode with the CO2. How long, I don't know. 

Depending on your injection rate, a 5lb canister should last you a long while.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would look at the atomic diffusers sold by Green Leaf. I got one of the inline ones and they work incredibly well. Pretty inexpensive also. Going to use them on all my tanks.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use the aquariumplants.com ones AFTER tons of research on all the available ones out there from ap,milwaukee and Rex ect. the AP.com one has no needle valve, which will be your weakest point in a Co2 injection system. There is no timer a time period cannot determine the Co2 saturation in water, all it can do it shut it on and off.

You will need to take alot of stuff into account when using pressurized as well, it can be your best friend or worst enemy, one little mistake and the tank can be filled with algae in little to no time at all. fish can die, plants can die.
I just bought my 2nd regulator from AP.com, my first one is in the mail for lifetime warranty work.
The more there is to it, the harder it is to get dialed in and dialed in correctly.

If it was me id go with the AP.com one for 189 bucks, they answer on the first ring and are very very reputable people in the aquatic plant business.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, and one other thing I forgot to mention and very, very important. Some regulators have built-in "dumping" mechanisms. That means if the pressure in the canister gets too low, it will gas it off to empty the tank. And you know where all that gas is going...right to your tank. 

So be sure to check that the reg you do get doesn't do that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wasn't aware of that James. A controller would stop that, but a lot of people don't use controllers.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I do lol, Digital Aquatics reefmaster Lite w/ SL1 its the ONLY way to run pressurized on a larger tank.

I used to think it was cheap to do pressurized but alas I lied to myself on that. I think I had to spend over 1500 bucks to get the pressurized to work right and as a team player rather then the goof off in left field causing problems.

If you get a regulator with needle valve ect, really study the diagram for it as you will have to clean the needle valve and another thing, not all needle valves are created equal, unless you go with a needle-less or an aquariumplants.com one you will have to know exactly which needle valve you need. Rex Griggs has the three most common needle valves on his site to help, and yes they are extra money.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are nice. I used the one I have (Pinpoint) for a little while, but stopped. Going to just a ph monitor. I just control my CO2 with my light. Come on and go off at the same time.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a mil122 milwaukee without the probe, shoot me an offer, it comes with paperwork, used for a few months then put into a box, was mounted to the wall with velcro.

I leave my Co2 on all the time since it controls the Ph as well and will not rise over 28ppm.

Lighting is an issue too, I took an hour of light away and my 5# tank that used to last mear weeks now lasts months. Ive got 320w from 8am to 7pm instead of the 320 for 8 hours and 640w for 4 hours.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooook, lots to think about but most likely going to go with the aquariumplants one, with a 5lb tank. Thank you all for all the help! Wish someone could come set this up for me when i get it lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats my problem with pressurised.I have no clue how to set one up,or exactly what i need and what i will need to do for upkeep and refills,ECT.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just don't forget to get a diffuser.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Thats my problem with pressurised.I have no clue how to set one up,or exactly what i need and what i will need to do for upkeep and refills,ECT.


No different than all the stuff you now know of the things you currently do. I am sure there was a time when you didn't know anything about that either, and still......


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Just don't forget to get a diffuser.


I have a unused glass diffuser, will that work?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

GeminiPrincess said:


> I have a unused glass diffuser, will that work?


Yep.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Basically you need to do alot of water testing with pressurized but the AP.com one is pretty much idiot proof.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Oh, and one other thing I forgot to mention and very, very important. Some regulators have built-in "dumping" mechanisms. That means if the pressure in the canister gets too low, it will gas it off to empty the tank. And you know where all that gas is going...right to your tank.
> 
> So be sure to check that the reg you do get doesn't do that.


CO2 dump is something many people are terrified of, because it does have the potential to ruin equipment. However, my 5lb CO2 bottle lasts between 6 months and a year (depending on how many kegs I use it to tap as well, haha), and most of the regulators out there have a high pressure gauge that will redline well before tank dump conditions. It's super cheap to refill a bottle ($15 here in Utah), and a full bottle is at 1200-1400 psi, which when you think that you're adding mere bubbles per day, turns out to be a LONG time.

I know a friend who uses a 25 lb CO2 bottle pumping into five tanks (1 90, 2 55's, 1 29, 1 10) through a manifold and his 25 lb bottle lasts a year.


----------

